# Maintenance @ 1500?



## bodom (Apr 14, 2009)

So i know it sounds far fetched and crazy.  And thats why Im kind of skeptical...

Ive been eating around 1300-1500 calories a day and i know thats way under what i should but im still not loosing any weight at all.

I lift heavy and run 3 days a week.

Ive tried taking a break for a week.  

And i need to cut before summer some more so im thinking i might go back to cardio everday for 45mns a session. 

Any suggestions for breaking this plateau?

ATM i am 200-203lbs about 13% bf and by june i want to be around 180 and 10% bf.


----------



## cutnbulk (Apr 14, 2009)

You seem awfuly active...maybe your body is telling you to up the calories a few hundred calories.  


What are your macros?  Foods consumed?  Are you eating lean proteins, solid foods as opposed to just shakes and supps?


----------



## Hench (Apr 14, 2009)

If you weight and bf are correct, then those arnt your maint. cals. Are you weighing your food or eye-balling?

Due to some freak of nature and that is your maint. you should go and have your thyroid checked.


----------



## cutnbulk (Apr 14, 2009)

Agreed once again, body may be saying- over-training on such low calories!


----------



## bodom (Apr 14, 2009)

but less calories shuold still mean weight loss shouldnt it? 

Macros remodeled after not loosing weight last week

100grams protein
150 grams carb
30 grams fat

*not worried about protein and keeping muscle because i lost barely any of it on my previous cut

lots of lean proteins like chicken turkey and stuff, i still dont understand how eating more calories will help me loose weight? i tried, i failed... also scared that if i up calories more i will gain weight...


----------



## cutnbulk (Apr 14, 2009)

bodom said:


> but less calories shuold still mean weight loss shouldnt it?
> 
> Macros remodeled after not loosing weight last week
> 
> ...



How do you track the number of calories you consume daily?  Write them down?  Fitday.com?


----------



## bodom (Apr 14, 2009)

read the nutrition labels and count them.

the only meal i cannot measure prefectly is school lunch, and i guess on the higher end just to be safe


----------



## cutnbulk (Apr 14, 2009)

At this point, im stumped.  I would shoot Built a message, for she knows how to break through any weight loss problems.  Or leave this thread open for comments- which will come in sooner than later.  

Usually when the body stops losing weight, you are eating to much- which is DEFINATELY not your case, if in fact, your macros and calorie counting are correct

OR

You need to change up your routine- weights, cardio-aspects of those two, as well as diet possibly.  Others here may also help 
you with this.


My train of thought is- the more you eat, the more your body will burn- keeping in mind that you are very active and lift heavy weights (as you do).  That is why I consume more protein, and fats, so that the body does not burn as much of my lean muscle mass.


----------



## bodom (Apr 14, 2009)

thats the thing tho i have switched my routine

i went from being a supernoob doing meaningless exercises 3 times a week all the same lifts every day! now i have a decent 3 day split and i switched from cardio on the elliptical to cardio on a treadmill 

thanks for your input so far i hope i can get to the bottom of it... ill pm built to take a look at this and anyone elses help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Built (Apr 14, 2009)

Sorry, I wish I knew what to do here but other than taking a prolonged diet break, gradually easing the calories up, I don't know what to suggest.

Have you seen your doctor? I'd ask for a thyroid test if I were you.


----------



## bodom (Apr 14, 2009)

ughh this is so lame...

next time i go i will, meanwhile i need to think about what to do.


----------



## Built (Apr 14, 2009)

I would ease the calories up, slowly, while increasing your activity level, a little. 

You need a diet break. 

Meanwhile please book an appointment with your doctor, okay?


----------



## bodom (Apr 15, 2009)

alright ill try that


----------



## T_man (Apr 15, 2009)

i would have said maybe you're putting on muscle and burning equivalent in fat but thats not possible 

are you looking better?? Sometimes the scales lie depending how much you've eaten (or shat), how much water you're retaining etc.

Are you on creatine?


----------



## bodom (Apr 15, 2009)

not on creatine and over the past 2 and 1/2 weeks i look about the same maybe a little better


----------



## Unreal (Apr 15, 2009)

Are you weighing yourself in the morning every day or being consistent on weigh ins? Are you actually using a food scale?


----------



## bodom (Apr 15, 2009)

weigh myself every morning a the same time and i measure my food according to the labels


----------



## cutnbulk (Apr 15, 2009)

Could be a hormonal problem.  I'd take Built's advice and see the MD and get some blood work done.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

could be an estrogen problem.......BUT BUT BUT BUT BUT

Be honest with yourself, do you do 1500 cals a day for like two weeks straight wihtout any cheat meals or do you just count the calories you want to count....do you have a cheat meal a few times a week? Do you sometimes have those leftover that are just irresistable after your mom makes something you dont eat and just dont count that little bowl to your total cals???

I did those little things that i would never count and then wondered why im not loosing weight on a cut...


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 15, 2009)

Put it in Fitday and lets see how your math compares to a computers estimates. I agree you probably need a break.  Cals too low and the metabolism is like eff you right now.


----------



## blueboy75 (Apr 15, 2009)

At 200lbs and eating 1300-1500 cals per day - man that is discipline, I could not sustain that for more than a few days without going crazy.

Im 165lbs and find it challenging sticking to 2000-2200 cals.

1500 cals is not a great deal of food, as QuestionGuy stated are you sure you are not just counting the cals you want to count?


----------



## kyoun1e (Apr 15, 2009)

Could somebody please explain the importance of the thyroid here? I keep seeing people post "go get your thyroid checked out" with no explanation as to why.

KY


----------



## bodom (Apr 15, 2009)

QuestionGuy said:


> could be an estrogen problem.......BUT BUT BUT BUT BUT
> 
> Be honest with yourself, do you do 1500 cals a day for like two weeks straight wihtout any cheat meals or do you just count the calories you want to count....do you have a cheat meal a few times a week? Do you sometimes have those leftover that are just irresistable after your mom makes something you dont eat and just dont count that little bowl to your total cals???
> 
> I did those little things that i would never count and then wondered why im not loosing weight on a cut...



No man im all business right here on occasion i get that urge and yes i indulge maybe have a cookie or 2 but i incorporate that into the 1500, so then i would cut back more for dinner and what not




Merkaba said:


> Cals too low and the metabolism is like *eff you*right now.



haha that made me lol
ill try a fitday thing tomorrow and post it up right when i get home from school


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 15, 2009)

post your school lunch and let others estimate it as well.

Damn that made me want one of the old school yeast rolls, and chocolate milk.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 15, 2009)

Something's wrong here. My GF eats 1500/day and is losing weight. When we started tracking her kcals she was eating like 1000kcals/day at most (she averaged like 900/day). We started bumping her up slowly, mostly due to her not being able to actually eat that much real food and now she's at about 1300-1500/day (which I feel is still too little for her but we're making progress slowly but surely) and she has lost 10 lbs. It was really unexpected for me, I planned on getting her to 1800 for a couple of weeks then dropping kcals for some weight loss, but she jumped on a scale one random morning and reported the weight loss. Plus her jeans are becoming loose, people are making comments etc.

Go to 2500 kcals/day for atleast 7 days (I'd personally give it like 2 weeks), if you are training properly you won't gain fat in such a short period. From there drop down to 2000'ish and you'll start dropping the fat.

If you're maint. is really that low, you should be checked out by an MD. Are you tired often, are you frequently cold? It could very well be a thyroid issue, but I think its probably a mix of improper calorie tracking plus a low intake for a long time = metabolism in the shitter.


----------



## Built (Apr 15, 2009)

I like your idea, Yanick - I'm thinking "lean on the carbs" for those couple of weeks, to stimulate leptin/thyroid. Thoughts?


----------



## bigsahm21 (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah they're right, man.  I've had that problem before...your metabolism is kinda jacked right now.  These guys know their shit!


----------



## bigsahm21 (Apr 15, 2009)

...and girls!  Sorry, Built


----------



## Built (Apr 15, 2009)

'Sokay. At least you KNOW!


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 16, 2009)

kyoun1e said:


> Could somebody please explain the importance of the thyroid here? I keep seeing people post "go get your thyroid checked out" with no explanation as to why.
> 
> KY



Quick answer:  the thyroid produces certain hormones (T3/T4) that regulate metabolism.  A thyroid dysfunction can cause those hormone levels to plummet, taking your metabolism with them.

To the OP:  are you ensuring that you're getting adequate iodine as well?  A simple multivitamin or salting your food with normal iodized salt answers that, but it's worth asking.


----------



## bodom (Apr 16, 2009)

school lunch- 
milk 90 cals on label
turkey sub about 6" long, just turkey and bread

no fatigue, no coldness. i think im going to go on a berak for a couple days haha.

and as for the iodine yeah i eat salt regularly even though i know it attributes to water retention but i know its important


----------



## Built (Apr 16, 2009)

Another one that's a good one is selenium, which is required for proper deiodase enzyme function (T4 deiodates to the active T3 through deiodase enzyme in muscle and liver tissue). I take 200 mcg selenium daily. 

Indeed, keep the salt in your cutting diet, for sure.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 16, 2009)

Built said:


> I like your idea, Yanick - I'm thinking "lean on the carbs" for those couple of weeks, to stimulate leptin/thyroid. Thoughts?



Depends on what you mean by lean. I'd say at the very least 150-200g/day, if I up my kcals I want the carbs there so I can train my ass off and create an environment conducive to some lean tissue gains.

To the OP, don't do it for a 'few days.' You're just spinning your wheels if you do it for a day or two. You need to pick the Kcals up for atleast a week (no data behind this, just my anecdotal experiences). To be completely sure I'd do it for 2 weeks personally. With clean food, you'll get stronger in two weeks, maybe put on a bit of muscle, reset your metabolism, and the fat loss acceleration will absolutely make up for the two weeks you might feel you lost.


----------



## bodom (Apr 16, 2009)

alright thanks for your help so far everyone

my plan
2000 calories a day for the first week starting today and bump up to 2500 next week

what are some things i shold be eating (types of lean carbs, more protein)

would an extra whey shake help?

oh and cardio? yes no maybe so?


----------



## Yanick (Apr 16, 2009)

Opinions vary, but overall for carbs you have; WW bread, Brown Rice, Fruit, Berries, Potatoes, Sweet Potatoes. I eat a cup of pasta here and there, go whole wheat if you are nervous.

Protein you have your chicken breast, lean cuts of beef (i eat eye of round), fish (salmon, tuna, pretty much any fish is full of protein and fairly lean or full of omega 3's), Turkey, I'll eat lamb every so often (its fatty so account for that in your daily macros), protein shakes, eggs/egg whites.

For fat you have all the naturally occurring animal fats from your protein sources, olive oil, heavy cream/half and half, peanut butter (it also has a good amount of protein and carbs so account for that in your daily macro's), salad dressings.

Don't forget to get in your veggies, the more the better and start tracking daily at FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal

Sign up for free, and put your food in at the end of the day. Keep a piece of paper and pen with your, scribble down everything that passes your lips, estimate portions when you need to and put start tracking your BW relative to your intake. Things will start making sense in no time.


----------



## bodom (Apr 16, 2009)

awesome and what do i do if i start putting on weight/ fat?


----------



## jhawkin1 (Apr 16, 2009)

bodom said:


> awesome and what do i do if i start putting on weight/ fat?



Keep lifting hard and get stronger.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 16, 2009)

You will gain weight there is no question. There will be a pretty drastic increase in the first few days, its all water and glycogen. Don't freak out and cut calories. After a few days, with fluid/glycogen balance reached, you will plateau. At the end of the two weeks you may gain a bit of weight, do not freak out and cut calories drastically. A clean diet, a proper training regimen and adequate rest will ensure that those pounds will be mostly water and glycogen with muscle coming in at third and maybe an oz or two of fat. You want to over shoot at this point, because it means you will have reached your 'roof' so to speak of your metabolism. Once you hit it, your body will sort of 'reset' and you can then drop 500 or so to create a deficit to start shedding the fat.

NB; the minuscule amount of fat you *might* gain will be gone in no time flat and the return on fat loss with an accelerated metabolism will be worth a lot more than trudging along eating like a teenage girl.

Oh and as far as activity. You can keep it how it is. The extra food/carbs will help you train harder, you'll probably be able to progress your lifts. If you have been doing cardio, you can keep doing it, or you can cut it down but I wouldn't leave it out completely. I try and get atleast 2 cardio sessions in per week, mostly though I do low intensity cardio on my days off but leave one day of complete rest per week.


----------



## bodom (Apr 16, 2009)

ok sounds good, i guess ive been putting too much pressure on getting cut for summer i just need to give it time.

how does this look for a weekly schedule

monday- push day
tris,chest,traps,abs
15 minute cardio sesh
tues-off
wednesday- pull day
bis,back,shoulders
15 minute cardio sesh
thurs-off
friday- legs day
calfs, quads, hams, etc.
saturday- 10 minute cardio sesh
sunday-off


----------

